# Electric Water Heater



## Fix Me Up (Feb 26, 2013)

Got a call, no hot water. Check lower element, no resistance, change it out. All of sudden no voltage at the upper element. Change the thermostat, no resistance at the upper element, change that. Resistance where it is supposed to be, 240V at the upper element, owner calls, main breaker blew! Shuts breaker off to the heater, power stays on...what the hell?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Fix Me Up said:


> Got a call, no hot water. Check lower element, no resistance, change it out. All of sudden no voltage at the upper element. Change the thermostat, no resistance at the upper element, change that. Resistance where it is supposed to be, 240V at the upper element, owner calls, main breaker blew! Shuts breaker off to the heater, power stays on...what the hell?


Now go back and fill the hot water tank with water ... It will work better


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> Now go back and fill the hot water tank with water ... It will work better


Haha.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If I'm understanding you correctly , you have a wiring problem somewhere.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Now go back and fill the hot water tank with water ... It will work better


 :laughing:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Now go back and fill the hot water tank with water ... It will work better


:laughing:


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

:laughing:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

is the gas turned off to it? Try using your manometer and check for pressure, thats where i'd start :thumbsup:


----------

